# الحمد لله إجتزت امتحان بلديه دبي ( g+1)



## ahmed_d (3 سبتمبر 2010)

لا اقول انه صعب ولكن الامتحان المحدد لاعتماد مهندسين المقاول ككادر فني ل (ارضي + اول) فقط وإليكم الاسئله لسيتفيد من يعمل بالتنفيذ ( الامتحان بالانجليزيه ) :
1 - ما هي الاختبارات التي تطبق علي الخرسانه قبل وبعد الصب وما النتائج المقبوله منها ؟
2 - متي يتم فك الشدات الخشبيه للعناصر الاتيه وما هو سمك الغطاء الخرساني لها:
القواعد - الاعمده - الكمرات - الحوائط الخرسانيه .
3 - ماهو اختبار الدمك وما الخطرات التي تتم للوصول للاجهاد المطلوب؟
4 - إرسم التسليح الخاص بالعناصر الاتيه :
قاعده مشتركه - قاعده منفصله - السلم - قطاع في بلاطه ال hollow block
بالتوفيق 
عقبال المتحان الارضي + اربعه بإذن الله


----------



## civil devel (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مبروك اجتيازك الامتحان فعلا اسئلة حلوه ومفيدة
طبعا دبي الان حلم كل مهندس للعمل بمثل هذا المكان 
تستاهل


----------



## ahmed_d (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي civil devel
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## HARD MAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مبروك عليك وعقبال تحقق كل اللي تتمناه يارب
بس عطيتنا الأسئلة وما قلت لنا وش جاوبت انت 

تحياتي


----------



## seifeddine souid (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مبروك عليك وانشاءالله الامتحان الارضى


----------



## ahmed_d (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكرين يا اخوانا
والله يبارك فيكم جميعا
hard man إليكم الاجابات كما وضعتها بالامتحان
1- إختبارات الخرسانه :
_ اولا قبل الصب(الخرسانه الطازجه) :
- يتم عمل قياس لدرجه حراره الخرسانه ويجب اللا تزيد عن 32 درجه , وفى حاله الصب 
في درجات الحراره العاليه (الصيف) لابد من عمل temp.control .
- يتم عمل إحتبار slump test ويجب اللا يزيد هبوط القالب الخرساني عن 11 cm .
- يتم أخذ مكعبات من الخرسانه الطازجه 3 مكعبات من كل سياره تقريبا ويتم تكسيرها بعد 7
و 28 يوم ويجب اللا تقل النتائج في اختباربعد 7 ايام عن 75 % من النتائج النهائيه 
بعد 28 يوم.

- ثانيا بعد الصب (الخرسانه المتصلده) في حاله كون النتائج غير مرضيه يتم عمل الاختبارات الاتيه بالترتيب :
- اختبار (schmidt hummer) 
- إختبار ال core test
- اختبارالتحميل load test
2- يتم فك الشدات للقواعد بعد 1 يوم- الغطاء الخرساني 5 سم
للاعمده بعد 2 يوم - الغطاء 2.5 سم
للحوائط بعد 2 يوم - الغطاء الخرساني 2.5 سم
للكمرات بعد (طول اكبر بحر + 2 يوم )بحد ادني 14 يوم - الغطاء الخرساني 2.5 سم
3- هو الاختبار الذي يتم عمله بعد الوصول لمنسوب الاساسات وفيه يتم أخذ عينات من التربه وإختبارها ويجب ان اللا تقل النتائج عن 95 % , وفي حاله عدم جوده التربه يتم عمل soil replacement.
4- ( للأسف انا لااعلم كيفيه رفع الصور هنا, ولكن سأقوم بشرح الاجابات)
القاعده المشتركه : يتم عمل شبكه حديد علويه لمقاومه العزم السالب العلوي بين العمودين وبهذا يكون
التسليح للقاعده سفلي وعلوي .
القاعده المنفصله : وهي الوضع الطبيعي أي طبقه سفليه واحده ( علي أللا تكون قاعده جار)
السلم : يراعي أن يتم عكس حديد التسليح بين البسطه وقلبه السلم , أي الحديد السفلي للبسطه يكون علوي
لقلبه السلم والعكس تماما فالحديد العلوي للبسطه يكون سفلي للسلم وهذا مهم لتفادي إتجاه محصله
القوي لكي لا تكون في نفس إتجاه الغطاء الخرساني فيتم كسره .
قطاع البلاطه الhollow block : وهو معروف للجميع وفيه يراعي رسم العصب ويمينه ويساره الطابوق المفرغ ولا ينسي طبقه الخرسانه العلويه وتسليحها الخفيف والتي لا يقل سمكها عن 5 سم .
أتمني ان أكون افدت الزملاء
بالتوفيق


----------



## eng 4 ever (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مبروك
وللامام دائما
إستفدت كتير من الموضوع
جزي الله الجميع خير


----------



## Eng/shahd (6 مارس 2012)

الف مبروك واتمني تكون وصلت لان ليميتد 
استفدت من الموضوع جدا واطمع لو حضرتك تعرف اسئله تانيه لارضي واول او الاسئله التي تكررت اثناء استعدادك للامتحان لاني بستعد لدخول الامتحان وما اعرفش اي اسئله غير اللي حضرتك قلتها


----------



## eng95cse (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير 


و ياريت لو حد يعرف اسئلة تانيه يقول عليها .... لا خير في كاتم علم


----------



## حسن الاسكندرانى (23 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا للافادة


----------



## khalid010 (24 سبتمبر 2014)

بالمبارك والمزيد من النجاح


----------



## saryayat (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*اخى استفسار بسيط*

هل الاجابه لا بد ان تكون بالانجليزيه


----------



## علي سليم متولي (3 يوليو 2015)

الف مبروك


----------



## فارس دشلي (15 ديسمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته,
جزاك الله خيراً على الفائدة.
هلّا كتبتِ لنا الأجوبة إن كان بالإمكان؟
قد جمعت بعض الأجوبة ولكن ينقضني البعض الآخر.
و جزاكِ الله خيراً


----------



## اوس عصيدة (18 سبتمبر 2017)

صباح الخير جميعا 
اذ في حد عنده اسالة امتحان التصميم الداخلي في بلدية دبي 
مع الشكر


----------



## NorahAlSayel (1 نوفمبر 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## baio210 (13 ديسمبر 2017)

سؤال لو سمحتم .. كيف يتم التسجيل للدخول بمثل هذه الامتحانات اونلاين مثلاً ام هي حضور الامتحان بدبي ؟


----------

